# Mud Hole X Blanks



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I've got a buddy who has offered to teach me to build a rod. I'm going with a 9' 6wt and I'd like it to be a medium fast to fast action, not an ultra fast action. 

I've had good experiences with Mud Hole before and the MHX looks like a good choice at a good price. Anyone have any knowledge on this blank?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't have any experience with that specific rod....but have always thought about building one out someday. Post up some pictures as you go.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

No 6 wts., but I have built 7 and 8 wts., plus a 1-pc. 8 wt. These rods haven't been tested yet, except to cast and they seem excellent so far. The blanks resemble the Loomis design in many ways, except that the walls are a thinner. This could mean they'll be a bit more fragile than other blanks/rods, so you might want to watch out for them banging against gunwales, etc.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks, P.R.. I'm usually pretty careful with my rods (excluding the other night when I stuck the tip of my 8wt into the ceiling fan :headknock). Would you say that your 7wt and 8wt are labeled accurately, and not actually 8 and 9 wts?


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Unbound said:


> Thanks, P.R.. I'm usually pretty careful with my rods (excluding the other night when I stuck the tip of my 8wt into the ceiling fan :headknock). *Would you say that your 7wt and 8wt are labeled accurately, and not actually 8 and 9 wts?*


For sure they can be over-lined one weight, but that's pretty normal for most graphite. If you're going to be wading and blind casting, I would definitely opt for over-lining. In fact, you might even think about a different mfgr. like TFO. They make some rods that are a bit more parabolic, for those that do that sort of thing. If you're mostly sight casting from a skiff, you'll be fine with the MHX.

Edit: I'll be in Port Isabel this coming week (God willing) and will have them with me, if you want to try them out.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the offer. PM sent.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*mud hole rod*

I've built both a 3wt and 5wt with the X rod and they fish just fine with the recommended weght line. If you use a quaility line there should be no need to over line these rod. Over weighting a rod is usually done to try to make up for poor casting skills.


----------

